# Mechanical Engineer looking to move from UK in 3-4 yrs time



## AlexMason (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello there

names Alex, im 24 and i have a 1st Class MEng in Mechanical Engineering.

Im currently working in industry however i am thinking of a PhD.

my aim is to be out of the UK, by 30yrs old. so really the big question is, is a PhD going to be something useful to have out in Canada? or is it going to be more advantageous, to stay in industry, get some experience and get Chartership Status from the IMechE before taking the plunge? (i personally think the latter is the best option, but you never know)

Id like to work in oil and gas primarily, although marine, automotive and pretty much any engineering design or performance testing based jobs will please me. 

Im just beginning my research on Canada, Ive been a couple of times but only as a tourist. its a lovely place. My second big question is where are the main industries concentrated? are we talking heavy industry or lighter more service based industry, perhaps with engineering and design consultancies? are there big manufacturing facilities or is it more small, specialist outfits doing contract or work on a per customer basis?


if there are any UK engineers who moved out to Canada on here, id like to hear your stories. when you moved, where, what industry, what the pay and opportunities are like and what the quality and standard of life is like. i don't think engineer pay is to good in the UK. but that's my opinion.

thanks 

Alex


----------

